# My 3yr Old Scores Big



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I know pond fishing is not the most challenging type fishing there is even so I went this past Sunday and tried to catch this one big bass I had seen a few weeks earlier. I ended up with 12 bass in about 20 minutes. All 1.5-2.5lbs. I threw and threw at the big one but she just sat tight or buggered out and never would take the bait when I presented it. Had my 3 yr old with me and no sun screen so we walked back up to the house after 20 or so minutes and all my attempts failed. Here are a couple pics of the 12 I caught. Threw all of them back fo another day...keep reading the story is not over yet...



















Mama had some ceu training to do yesterday so I decided to take the boys back up and try that big one again. This time I took my 3yr old's little pole and I rigged him up for some bream action. Got his cork and wiggler lined up and 1st cast...big ole bream on! So we take a pic, put him in the cooler and get re-rigged. I threw it out and he is patiently watching his cork. I turn around and grab my rod and get ready to cast when he starts scream "daddy help". So I drop my rod and run to him and start holding his rod up for him. This is when I realized he doesn't have a bream but a giant bass. I hold the rod and keep the line tight as he continues to reel. He gets the fish up close to the bank and I go in knee deep for him. I lip him and run to the bank. My youngin thought he had caught the biggest fish ever...guess it was to him. Pretty good for a snoopy pole, bream hook, and a wiggler. What you think?

1st Bream of the day.









Monster Bass









Picture of same bass with proud brother and daddy.









We ended up catching about 10 or so bream and 20 bass or so. 2 more good ones like this one above.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

God is good....nice family!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

ACTIONJACKSON said:


> God is good....nice family!!


He is for sure! I said the same thing to my boys after we left yesterday. Thanks!

I hope we remember yesterday 20 years from now. Of course the fish will be twice as big by then!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Rob!!!! Glad them youngins had fun!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Do I see Duane Raley in one of those pictures? Nice catches btw. Glad to see the kids getting into it.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Do I see Duane Raley in one of those pictures? Nice catches btw. Glad to see the kids getting into it.


Oh gezz...need to delete that picture and get one without him in the back ground. Ruin my reputation! LOL.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah man, Coach Raley was the man back at Milton. I see him around every so often. It was just funny I noticed him and did a double take. Then I saw the Milton hat and knew it was him. Hes a great fella.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

You and the kids will remember this for the rest of your life! I still remember my 1st flyrod bream which was caught about 64 years ago. Life is for making memories! Make most of them good!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So let me get this straight... A man with the nickname "Grassflatsfisher" cannot catch this big slab with modern techniques, patterns, and equipment. 

But give a 3 year old a Snoopy pole, a cork and a worm and he schools his old man?


GREAT story!!! and GREAT pics!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pics man, i love too see kids fishing, something about kids that grow up fishing turn intoo great people good job:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome post! The kids will remember this forever! Great job guys nice fish! Stay blessed.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

nice fish there rob. beats anything i have caught this year.

war eagle.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> So let me get this straight... A man with the nickname "Grassflatsfisher" cannot catch this big slab with modern techniques, patterns, and equipment.
> 
> But give a 3 year old a Snoopy pole, a cork and a worm and he schools his old man?
> 
> ...


Yep...thats what Im saying.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*great story*

Great story, great photos, best post I have seen in a while on family values. Way to go!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome fishin' trip............ and yes God is certainly an amazing creator!


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

thats awesome!!!thats what its all about 'my grandfather told me when my son was born "teach that boy to hunt and fish and respect nature and you"ll never have any problems with him" best way to keep them off the streets when they get older


----------

